# Dvorak and his chanber music



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I am very fond of chamber music. But I find myself constantly yearning for Dvorak's chamber music

He has, in my opinion made ​​the most melodic, romantic, emotional pieces and works exist! There are a lot of music I have not discovered yet .. Perhaps there is no other composer who can match Dvorak when it comes to chamber music.

I love:
Many of his string quartets, and individual works that Romantic pieces, Romance, Kleť + + +

Some others who have experience or opinions?


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Try the _bagatelles _for strings and harmonium!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

itywltmt said:


> Try the _bagatelles _for strings and harmonium!


Yes, I know it! Veeery beatiful!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

About the bagatelles...just listened to this:

Work 
*Dvorák: B.79 op47 Bagatelles*

Artists	
Karel Untermüller, Miroslav Ambros




http://www.amazon.com/Miniatures-Tw...6RNO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316417868&sr=8-1


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Three brilliant versions of the romantic pieces:

Work 
*Dvorák: B.150 Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) Op.75 *

Artists	
Alfred Holecek (Performer), Jan Panenka
josef suk




http://www.amazon.com/Smetana-Dvorá...7GL4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1314823721&sr=8-2










*Dvorák: B.150 Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) Op.75 *

Artists	
Jan Talich, Josef Hala




http://www.amazon.com/Dvorak-Suk-Ja...0TXG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1314823080&sr=8-4










Work
Dvorák: B.150 Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) Op.75

Artists
Susane Stanzeleit, Julian Jacobson, Dvorak




http://www.amazon.com/Dvorak-Music-V...4824004&sr=8-1


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I share your love for Dvorak's chamber music, but in my opinion Brahms' output in this genre is even better. Try the Clarinet Quintet (one of the most ebautiful chamber music pieces of all time), the Clarinet Sonata 1, the String Quintet 1, the Piano Quartets 1 and 3, and the String Sextet 2, for starters....


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

oskaar said:


> .. Perhaps there is no other composer who can match Dvorak when it comes to chamber music.
> 
> I could, Oskaar, with certain caveats, agree with this if we are restricting the time-frame to just the latter half of the 19th century. If so, I suppose Brahms is the perennial yardstick and as I like the chamber output of both I'll settle for saying that they are both scoring points of each other: Dvorak's later string quartets easily outshine the three of Brahms but his early ones are very uneven. Brahms outpoints Dvorak slightly with the trios and wins by a TKO with the various sonatas especially as Dvorak didn't really compose any. With other works (piano quartets, string sextets etc) they are pretty evenly-matched, but Brahms' Piano Quartet no. 3 is a real standout. On the other hand, Dvorak composed some nifty chamber miniatures whereas Brahms didn't so as this is the season of goodwill I'm going to call it a draw!
> 
> ...


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I love Brahms. When I started exploring classical music last summer, Brahms was the first I dived into. But in august I started a new diary system for my own listening, and Brahms is quite unexplored ther yet. I have short musical memory, and I need to systemice a bit all what spotify can offer. But I will come to Brahms again!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

As I inexplicably failed to namecheck it, Art Rock was absolutely right to mention the Brahms Clarinet Quintet - a towering masterpiece of that or any other era. Oh, if you get around to hearing Brahms late sonatas for clarinet bear in mind that they were also written for viola, so you could have fun seeing which permutation you prefer.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned yet - Dvorak's Piano Quintet is _the_ supreme quintet.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I'm surprised it hasn't been mentioned yet - Dvorak's Piano Quintet is _the_ supreme quintet.


I have only listened to one version yet, and I gave the work 6 out of 6. So I must have loved it.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

oskaar said:


> Three brilliant versions of the romantic pieces:
> 
> Work
> *Dvorák: B.150 Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces) Op.75 *
> ...


If you haven't already, check the link in this post from September:
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/393-la-chronique-du-disque.html


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

itywltmt said:


> If you haven't already, check the link in this post from September:
> http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/393-la-chronique-du-disque.html


Iam not downloading so much nowadays, since I use spotify... But thank you for the link!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Dvorak... I love everything about this man. I have written before of my love for him, but I shall continue here; no matter which other corners of the musical world I delve into - I can always return to Dvorak and feel at home.

His chamber is absolutely fantastic. I generalise, but it just exudes the greatest and simplest love of life. There are great masterpieces such as the 12th quartet, the piano quintet and the Dumky trio, but all of his mature works are simply delightful.
Personal "lesser known" favourites:

The 2nd string quintet
5th string quartet
String sextet
the above mentioned bagatelles
Mazurka for violin+piano
Rondo for cello+piano
violin sonatina


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have not mentioned all I have listened to, and I am glad to meet a person with the same love of Dvoraks chamber music that I have!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

yes, love the string quartets and piano quartet. and talking about Josef Suk, here my favorite CD.









amazon link http://amzn.to/vejNWn (shortened)

piano quartet performed by all star Emanuel Ax, Robert McDonald, Isaac Stern, Yo-Yo Ma, Jaime Laredo:









amazon http://amzn.to/uYn7WJ


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I've heard the American quartet but I'm limited in this field of experience. I've always loved his symphonies though. Not as fond of the cello concerto or tone poems thus far, but my experience with them was positive nonetheless.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I have not explored Dvorak`s symphonies yet. But I have heard a little. And I think his playfullness is bether exposed in his chamber work. But that is only an impression based on two little basis


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

oskaar said:


> I have not explored Dvorak`s symphonies yet. But I have heard a little. And I think his playfullness is bether exposed in his chamber work. But that is only an impression based on two little basis


If I may put in my unrelated two cents, number 7 is a masterpiece.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> If I may put in my unrelated two cents, number 7 is a masterpiece.


I will listen to it now!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> If I may put in my unrelated two cents, number 7 is a masterpiece.


That's my favourite of his symphonies, and one of my favourite of all symphonies, though it's in no way playful if that's what you're looking for, Oskaar. You might prefer the end of the 8th or portions of the 9th for that.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm in Heaven with this thread. I love Dvorak's music. Here is an amazingly fantastic CD of Dvorak's "American Period" Chamber Music.

String Quartet 12 (American) and String Quintet 3 (American)
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=61476

Takacs had a great CD of the Piano Quintet coupled with SQ 10 but its harder to find.

Also this audio biography is marvelous (4 CDs with lots of information and music clips as well as a great mini-book included).

http://www.amazon.com/Antonin-Dvora...0X/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1325466103&sr=8-16


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Polednice said:


> That's my favourite of his symphonies, and one of my favourite of all symphonies, though it's in no way playful if that's what you're looking for, Oskaar. You might prefer the end of the 8th or portions of the 9th for that.


Yep. Symphony 7 is the serious Dvorak. Symphony 8 is the playful Dvorak. Symphony 9 is the grand Dvorak. All three are marvelous. 5 and 6 are nice too, as is the violin concerto. Oooooo and the cello concerto makes me swoon. Then there's the Slavonic Dances. Sigh. So much music of the highest quality.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Olias said:


> Yep. Symphony 7 is the serious Dvorak. Symphony 8 is the playful Dvorak. Symphony 9 is the grand Dvorak. All three are marvelous. 5 and 6 are nice too, as is the violin concerto. Oooooo and the cello concerto makes me swoon. Then there's the Slavonic Dances. Sigh. So much music of the highest quality.


Yes, I have a soft spot for the 6th! That first movement is just so lovely! And in the 4th movement you can hear the direct influence of the 4th movement from Brahms's 2nd.

Clavi, if you haven't already done so with the tone poems, dig around a little with the stories they're based on and the structures and scenes will become clearer and more beautiful.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Dvorak's chamber is heart-warming stuff, and very well put together. I am particularly fond of the "Dumky" Piano Trio of late.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I've the complete Dvorak's chamber, and love all of it.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

violadude said:


>


There you go. Nice idea. Some visual interaction with sound clips. Now get some sleep.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Now I will hear your voice and mannerisms whenever I read your posts.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

violadude said:


>


Great idea for a post!  Adding the human element makes things so much more fun. Maybe I'll indulge in something similar, although after having built my towering persona as a fearsome vampire, the puny reality will come as a shock.


----------

